# Salary Package



## Mhonnique (Apr 22, 2008)

I need help!! Where can I go for help on a salary package? My husband needs to supply the company with a remuneration package!! The company he will be working for is based in Perth Australia. Even if someone can maybe give me a brake down of what is expected or if there is a specific format he needs to use.


----------



## Mhonnique (Apr 22, 2008)

My Husban is a QC Inspecor the post that is granted to him is for a QA / QC Engineer... does anyone know what the annual salary for this position is? i am so lost and don't know where to start!


----------



## FLOYD (May 26, 2008)

You might try doing an internet search for job recuiters for that area. Call them and say you are looking into to relocating and ask about similar positions that are open and what the pay would be. You may not want to say that you already have a job offer. They would have more incentive to help if they think they are trying to help place your husband somewhere. Who knows, there might be a better offer available anyway.


----------



## veugelenw (Jul 8, 2008)

I can give you a URL, but I cannot post it here yet...


check out the 2008 Hays salary surveys on the hays dot com dot au website


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Mhonnique, 

There are some job agencies in the "PLEASE READ...." post towards the top of the forum and also the "Cost of Living" post there too . 

Regards,
Karen


----------

